# Test/Eq cycle recommendations



## Uncle manny (Jan 26, 2018)

Looking to run a test and eq cycle just curious and open to suggestions. This would be my third run. First cycle was a 16 week 500mgs test e, second was a 12 week 600mgs test p with some var. I was wondering how does 600/600 for 14 weeks sound ? Test e and eq. I’m 5’11 230ish upper teen body fat%. Still looking to drop some more weight before the cycle just doing research now.


----------



## Jin (Jan 26, 2018)

If you wanna run boldenon do cypionate if going 14 weeks. 450/wk. Most guys run Eq longer Than 14 weeks from what I've seen.  

If you prefer a super long ester run Eq at 600+ for 18-20 weeks. 

I had a good run of bold cyp at 450/wk with 750 test for a 14 week run. My AV is from that cycle. Great vascularity and hardness. Strong endurance and recovery. 

My .02.


----------



## snake (Jan 26, 2018)

I'm going to be headed down this road myself manny. What I decided for this summer would be 600 Test E and 600 EQ for 16 weeks. I will adjust if need be after week 4-5 when I get bloods done as always at that point. 

I'm big on having a nice platform to blast off from so get your diet in order and gym weights up before you launch. Also extend it to at least 16 weeks.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 26, 2018)

I would recommend not running eq because it's stupid.


----------



## bvs (Jan 26, 2018)

600/600 is a great dose in my opinion but it need long cycles ~16-20 weeks


----------



## Uncle manny (Jan 26, 2018)

Jin said:


> If you wanna run boldenon do cypionate if going 14 weeks. 450/wk. Most guys run Eq longer Than 14 weeks from what I've seen.
> 
> If you prefer a super long ester run Eq at 600+ for 18-20 weeks.
> 
> ...



I’m open to a 16 weeker not set in stone yet though. Did you pin the bold 2x a week or eod?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 26, 2018)

Uncle manny said:


> I’m open to a 16 weeker not set in stone yet though. Did you pin the bold 2x a week or eod?



No cyp ester shouod be pinned eod. Once per week is even sufficient.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 27, 2018)

I run EQ - IME it offers what the Bros have explained: vascularity, endurance, recovery, a Tren-like look without many of the Tren sides.

I typically take the long view when I run it - 16-20 weeks - and if I keep a mild caloric surplus can usually gain a couple lbs of lean tissue during that time frame without the water weight gain from a hormone like Deca for example. I tend to run a TRT dose of Test alongside of 600-800 mgs of EQ.

Watch for elevated hematocrit when on EQ. Blood tests before & mid cycle as always.


----------



## snake (Jan 27, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> I would recommend not running eq because it's stupid.


Well we shall see my friend


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 27, 2018)

snake said:


> Well we shall see my friend



that shit got jin lookin amazing so it must not be that stupid...


----------



## Seeker (Jan 27, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> that shit got jin lookin amazing so it must not be that stupid...



Jin got Jin looking amazing. Everything else is just complimentary. Without the proper planning, correct implementation , and sacrifice, it's not gonna do much.  He's still ugly though. Nothing gonna fix that


----------



## snake (Jan 27, 2018)

Seeker said:


> Jin got Jin looking amazing. Everything else is just complimentary. Without the proper planning, correct implementation , and sacrifice, it's not gonna do much.  He's still ugly though. Nothing gonna fix that



The wise old owl has spoken!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 28, 2018)

I took some eq a few years ago at 300 a week. Didn't change my diet or anything and it Def had me looking harder and fuller at all times. Actually had a little boost in strength from it also. I liked eq


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 28, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> that shit got jin lookin amazing so it must not be that stupid...



Name one positive thing it does and there is something else that does it better. 

Eq is the beige carpet of steroids.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 28, 2018)

its not the steroid that got him looking good.


----------

